# Pre-development project



## ellewilliams (Sep 26, 2014)

How do I know if soil is good enough for construction project?


----------



## jamieau (Sep 26, 2014)

ellewilliams said:


> How do I know if soil is good enough for construction project?



You can find out by determining the stability of the soil. A stabilised soil has the following qualities:

- Reduced moisture
- Does not contain unsuitable materials
- Sufficient depth
- Sufficient infiltration capacity

I suggest that you consult with a geotechnical engineer found here bit.ly/1DlpNGt for soil testing. It will be more convenient and faster. Hope this answers your question.


----------

